# What is your favorite cheering music and why?



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Many composers have made some pretty cheering music. Often clearly religious (Exultate, Jubilate) but also secular. The subject does not really matter, but the level of happiness, empowerment, goosebumps sure does. It will often be choral music, but it may as well be purely instrumental or a small scale composition, like a Lied/song.

Which one lifts you up anytime and is there one special version that does the work for you anytime.

I would like to kick off an obvious secular contender: 'Seht, die Sonne', from Schonberg's Gurrelieder

No matter when or which interpretation, if I hear these few minutes of music, it always makes me happy. The sun is of course also a quite innocent contender to worship






Which cheering music makes you instantly happy?


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Might I suggest Alexis-Emmanuel Chabrier (1841-1894) . . . in particular his Joyeuse Marche. (It is certainly exuberant, and fun.)


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Mozart - the Da Ponte operas and in the right hands many of the symphonies and much more. When I say "in the right hands" I just mean that some performers have a way with Mozart which fills me with joy. Other performers do Mozart well, too, but are not so joy-inspiring.


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Beehtoven 6th and 9th symphonies! The whole idea of _Pastoral_ is just so beautiful, cheerful and carefree. The 9th is called _An die Freude_ - its name speaks for itself . Also Mendelssohn's _Italian_ and the last movement of Beethoven's _Waldstein_ sonata. The weirdest one for me is probably Mahler's 8th - for some reason I find it extremely joyful piece.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I love the mad glee of the Presto of Bach's Brandenburg No. 4. I can see Bach rising from his desk and hopping about the room periodically as he wrote down the score, all the while listening in his head.

Wendy Carlos best captured this joyousness in his synthesizer version decades ago--a truly inspired pairing of modern technology and Baroque ecstasy.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

I think the opening of Bach's BWV 30 ("Freue dich, erlöste Schar", "Rejoice, O ransomed people") is suitably joyous and has been a go-to piece, interminably, for several weeks now, just because it's so cheerful!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Really - nobody's listed the Hallelujah Chorus, yet?


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Happy sounds:

Almost any orchestral or chamber piece by Haydn and Mozart...

Prokofiev's _Classical Symphony_. I consider it an honorary Haydn symphony.

I second Beethoven's _Symphony #6 "Pastorale"_, also the slow movement to the _Violin Concerto_. When Beethoven wasn't trying to be heroic, he had some pretty mellow moments.

Rossini's Overtures

Joseph Strauss' _Village Swallows_


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

When I need a lift, Shostakovich's Festive Overture always does the trick. So does Kabalevsky's overture to Colas Bruegnon, Glinka's Russlan and Ludmilla, too. For being such a supposedly dour people, those Russians sure know how to light up a room!

But the ultimate cheering tune is by Ketelbey: 'Appy 'Ampstead from his Cockney Suite.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

wooooohoooo!!!!


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

And also WOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

And of course once I'm totally in party mode:


----------

